# Buying a cabinet humidor...



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I am considering a 3000-cigar cabinet humidor and am wondering if anyone has any experience with this model? It costs about $850 after shipping but thats including the Cigar Oasis II.

http://www.cigarextras.com/index.asp...ROD&ProdID=436

It seems like a bargain, almost too much of a bargain. I've looked at the aristocrats, but couldn't settle on a humidor under $3000. I can have the humidor in the link and five boxes of top shelf cigars for that price. Any other suggestions would be helpful. I'm sure I'll get an aristo at some point, but for now I think the Humidor will be the only thing in the room.

This is cross posted in ACC reviews...


----------



## Mennald (Apr 10, 2008)

I have no experience with that particular cabinet but I am sure it will work out for you. I do have an Aristocrat end table and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks to me like a really good deal. Or you can do what I did. What until a used one goes on sale somewhere, and scoop it up. Here's mine:

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/cadillacbucket/477.jpg


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

That is a great deal. Cant say from experience, I dont own one, but from shopping for one, the price on that one will be difficult to beat.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

That is an incredible deal. I carry that unit and the price you listed is less than my cost. It is a good humi, made overseas, but holds RH very well.
You will be very happy with it.

Dave


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

SouthsideCigar said:


> That is an incredible deal. I carry that unit and the price you listed is less than my cost. It is a good humi, made overseas, but holds RH very well.
> You will be very happy with it.
> 
> Dave


Thank you very much! Just the advice I was looking for.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you connect that with a Set and Forget humidity system from Aristocrat or the Avallo system, would that work? Just curious.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a cabinet similar to that at one time before I bought my temp controlled Aristocrat. I didnt have any problems with it, but I found the cigar oasis didnt keep the humidity the same all over. I ended up taking it out and putting 65% beads in glass dishes all over and that solved my problem. My other problem was fighting tempature here in TX, which is ultimately why I sold it and got a aristocrat. It also states it holds 3000. I crammed about 2400 in it and doubt I could have gotten more than 2 more boxes in it.

Here is a link to the one I had. Looks similar in price with the addition of the Oasis II

http://www.cheaphumidors.com/Mercha...Code=HUM-2000&Category_Code=FURNITUREHUMIDORS

If you have any other questions, shoot me a PM, Id be happy to help if I can


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

this is a dual post http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=156979 that is where my reply is I am not typing it again LOL..
I would buy from Cheaphumidors.com seeing they offer the outlets and I am sure the one your looking at don't 
James.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Moving the cabinet will not be a problem. I own a furniture store with a loading dock.
I'm more concerned with its seal. Thanks TX and Tan. Temp shouldn't be a problem, as that room remains at right around 70degrees. I really don't mind adding beads, but it almost seems like it shouldn't need them. Especially with a $200 humidifier.
Either way, I may just order it. If I do I'll review it.

Thanks All!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I do not like the drawers on that cabinet. Seems like a waste, since owning cabinet is for stacking boxes of cigars. The *The Treasurer Tower Cabinet Humidor with Shelves 3000 Cigar Capacity* looks like a more useful cabinet choice.

Go for the good humidification unit.

I own an Aristocrat and am generally pleased with it. I am not sure which humidification unit it uses, but it is "set and forget" and only needs to be filled 3-4 times a year.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I'm kind of liking the drawer idea because I usually buy 3-5 sticks before I pick up a box. I also have some super secret special cigars. This will give me a place to keep my singles. As well, I'm looking forward to sorting them. Should I sort by size, country, wrapper, manufacturer? Ok, I'm getting excited!!!

I also don't really like to stack my boxes unless I have to. I like opening them up and displaying them like you would see in a store. Maybe I'll leave the bottom for stacking. 

I do wonder if those shelves are movable. Anyone?


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Oh Boy... Just realized this unit doesn't have a built in power supply. That explains the price difference. Hit a stumbling block. Gotta think.


----------



## SouthsideCigar (Jan 11, 2008)

The unit I carry has a build in AC outlet. It looked the same as the one you posted, but it could be different.

Verona

Dave


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Footbag said:


> Oh Boy... Just realized this unit doesn't have a built in power supply. That explains the price difference. Hit a stumbling block. Gotta think.


Not a big deal really....drill a hole in the back of the cabinet, run a wire, and seal the hole up with caulk. Keep in mind though...you get what you pay for..:2


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Footbag said:


> I do wonder if those shelves are movable. Anyone?


The shelves will not be movable on most cabinet humidors. You will also need the beads, despite having an acitve humidification source. Personally, if the environment is good enough for it, I woul skip the active humidification and stick with the beads. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

OK just a couple of my my thoughts.

I'll preface everything by saying I'm an Aristocrat M Plus owner. While i didn't have to put myself in hock to become one I did sweat through every inch of that purchase. I couldn't believe I was doing it.

But in reality my cabinent cost me somewhere between a fifth and a tenth of what my collection has cost me. Its comforting to know my babies are protected by the best in the business.

On the subject of many drawers, if most of your smokes are boxed and you get a bug outbreak you dont lose much. But I only have one drawer with 8 compartments and if I had a bug outbreak (which would be hard since my cab is humidity and temp controlled) I would lose:

25 Sharks
22 mixed ten year old cubans
14 Avo LE07
6 Avo LE08
8 mixed Opus
40 average quality sticks (stuff from bombs, trades and cigar events that I dont typically smoke).
24 5 Vegas

And thats not everything in the drawer, but I think it illustrates my point. When I order my next Aristocrat (which is sooner than it seems I fear) its going to have no drawers whatsoever. I'll use my desktops to the same purpose I would use drawers and use my Aristocrats for storage.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

The unit I listed for you has power supply. The shelves are adjustable, and can be taken out or set at whatever height you want. I found the drawers to come in real handy for storing singles. As for what I meant about the humidifier not keeping humidity right. I had it in the bottom where the power supply is and the humidity was 65 in the bottom, but would only get to 60 in the top. I turned it up to 70 and it kept it at 70 in the bottom and would get to 65 at the top, but I just dont like to keep my sticks at 70%.

I took the unit out, and added beads all over and had 65% throughout. I did add oust fans for circulation too. I also found the Oasis to be bulky and took up too much room. my :2


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

txdyna65 said:


> The unit I listed for you has power supply. The shelves are adjustable, and can be taken out or set at whatever height you want. I found the drawers to come in real handy for storing singles. As for what I meant about the humidifier not keeping humidity right. I had it in the bottom where the power supply is and the humidity was 65 in the bottom, but would only get to 60 in the top. I turned it up to 70 and it kept it at 70 in the bottom and would get to 65 at the top, but I just dont like to keep my sticks at 70%.
> 
> I took the unit out, and added beads all over and had 65% throughout. I did add oust fans for circulation too. I also found the Oasis to be bulky and took up too much room. my :2


I'm looking at that one too. Of course the only reason I am considering a cabinet is because I saw that $469 deal. Hell, my first desktop humidor cost that alone. (10 years ago when humidors were very expensive, what happened?) I do prefer the setup in your linked one though, although I need Cherry or Mahogany. And they are out of stock for longer then I'd prefer to wait. Well see, I'm trying to decide quickly to make it a birthday present for myself.

Only in America could a $469 humidor promotion end up costing me $900.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know it is not quite as big, but: 
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=572376
Its a nice one, also keep an eye out for some other cabinets on there.

Scored mine for under $500, and it has the powersource in it. :tu
This is the one I have


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

Addiction said:


> OK just a couple of my my thoughts.
> 
> I'll preface everything by saying I'm an Aristocrat M Plus owner. While i didn't have to put myself in hock to become one I did sweat through every inch of that purchase. I couldn't believe I was doing it.
> 
> ...


That is interesting. My twins have all drawers (1 shelf each for the set and forget). I am a little anal( Ok so ALOT anal) about the organization of my smokes. I usually buy by the box but always remove the cello and catalog and catagorize them according to size, style and shape. I keep them in my lower level which always stays between 65-68 F. I have never had a beetle outbreak in my 15 + years of smoking.


----------



## ElkTwin (Aug 14, 2004)

I've never been hit by a bus either; but that doesn't mean it's not possible.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Only Fuentes said:


> That is interesting. My twins have all drawers (1 shelf each for the set and forget). I am a little anal( Ok so ALOT anal) about the organization of my smokes. I usually buy by the box but always remove the cello and catalog and catagorize them according to size, style and shape. I keep them in my lower level which always stays between 65-68 F. I have never had a beetle outbreak in my 15 + years of smoking.


Only been smoking a year so I'll cede to the voice of reason here.

But talk about anal, I have one of the best cabinets you can buy, my sticks are kept at a constant 65 degrees, in a room that has its own thermostat and can never rise above 70 degrees. And I spot check boxes on alternating levels every two weeks (there is a schedule for this tapped on top, it kind of looks like that list you see taped on the wall of restaurant bathrooms). So the chance of me having an outbreak are astronomically small. But as I open the Aristocrat once every two weeks or so IF I had a beetle outbreak right after filling my desktops it would be disastrous. And that statement is true for anyone storing sticks in drawers and or trays loose, it doesn't matter how careful you are.

So when I get a new Aristocrat I will use my desktops as "drawers" and do all boxes in the unit. Its the only way to be really sure to contain the damage if there ever is any.


----------

